# Microsoft rebates



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I was browsing sawmillcreek.org and saw this.
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?p=889038#poststop
Apparently, you can get some great rebates from Microsoft through www.live.com.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Did you try this?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

No. Apparently, the rebates change and you have to catch them at the right time.


----------

